# Looking for RP partners! [1x1]



## Kuunsirpale (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi! I'm fairly new to the furaffinity community but I have long past writing. I just want to say that english isn't my native language so I hope that doesn't bother you if you decide to contact me.

I'm 23 y.o and I hope you are +18 because I would love to write NSFW but we can keep it SFW too, that's fine. I'm mostly active on  my discord. 
I prefer to rp as female and you can be whatever you want!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

I love kinky stuff >_<
Happy belated new year, have a follow!


----------



## Katazrophic (Feb 7, 2021)

Sounds fun, I'd be interested!


----------



## Kuunsirpale (Feb 8, 2021)

Someone intrested in a pirate themed rp?


----------



## ScarletSoftPaws (Feb 8, 2021)

Kuunsirpale said:


> Hi! I'm fairly new to the furaffinity community but I have long past writing. I just want to say that english isn't my native language so I hope that doesn't bother you if you decide to contact me.
> 
> I'm 23 y.o and I hope you are +18 because I would love to write NSFW but we can keep it SFW too, that's fine. I'm mostly active on  my discord.
> I prefer to rp as female and you can be whatever you want!


Maybe we can discuss something?


----------



## Kuunsirpale (Feb 8, 2021)

LazyFerret said:


> Maybe we can discuss something?


Sure! <3


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 13, 2021)

If your still interested let me know?


----------



## Kuunsirpale (Feb 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm interested.


----------

